# Homosassa or Crystal River guide recommendations



## fotofinish (Aug 31, 2020)

Brandon Branch, flatsstalker.com has been highly recommended to me. I have not used him though.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I was going to say Kyle Messier, Reel Florida Fishing Charters but doubt he could go on such short notice.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

Adam Whitston @ridingthetidecharters is a good dude. Fished with him in Dec last year and had a great time with plenty of reds, black drum and shots at sheepshead on fly. He has a bay boat too. Fishing Charter-Guide | Crystal River-Homosassa-Steinhatchee, FL. — Fishing Guide-Crystal River, FL- Ridin' The Tide Charters


----------



## Forrest (Jan 16, 2018)

I am involved with a new lodge that is coming to the nature coast in Yankeetown ( 15 min north of Crystal River ). Wether you plan on fishing one day or staying a few days, feel free to give me a call - 352-229-3832. Id be happy to extend a discount or help point you in the right direction.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Captain Brian Sawyer 863-712-5555
5 star experience


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Maritteamike on here.


----------



## 25stampede (Dec 1, 2015)

Hows it going. I guide homosassa through cedar key and am available that week. if you would like to contact me at (352)278-2312 we can discuss what you'd like to do and try to setup a day


----------

